
Google has suspended Podcast Addict for having podcasts about Covid 19 - matsemann
https://mobile.twitter.com/PodcastAddict/status/1261651512947691520?s=09
======
matsemann
At least second time this week a high profile app or addons is taken down for
seemingly no good reason by google. And only way to get it reinstated is of
course to go viral.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23168874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23168874)

~~~
xyse53
This wasn't taken down and the issue was resolved.

~~~
dividuum
horse shit. still not available:
[https://twitter.com/PodcastAddict/status/1262047866614247425](https://twitter.com/PodcastAddict/status/1262047866614247425)

~~~
xyse53
I'm referring to this one [https://blog.pushbullet.com/2020/05/15/our-
extension-is-safe...](https://blog.pushbullet.com/2020/05/15/our-extension-is-
safe/)

~~~
dividuum
In that case I apologize. I wrongly figured you were referring to Podcast
Addict, which is still not available on the Play Store :-\

------
aSplash0fDerp
Its always nice when the best and brightest come to a consensus.

Science has been broken for some time now, so YOYO to ascertain the best
course of action for anything important regarding your health at the present
time.

Maybe this is their way of saying I/We don`t know.

